# Security+ Certification



## tekaro

Just wondering whether anyone in here is Security+ certified as i have a few questions :wink: 

Is it worth while doing this certificate if you are planning to move into Computer Security field, how hard is it to get, how much does te exam cost etc etc ....

Any info on this topic is appreciated !!!


Greetings


----------



## Jason

If you are in the U.S. it will cost $237.00 for the test. The site doesn't say how much training materials are, but I'm sure there are classes for it. You can find trainers at http://certification.comptia.org/resources/find_providers.aspx and materials at http://certification.comptia.org/resources/find_materials.aspx


----------



## tekaro

danrak cheers for the info !!!!


----------



## Cellus

CompTIA Security+ is the logical first step to take in terms of certifications in the IT Security field. It covers all the basic of IT Security. You can even use it to obtain the security specializations for MCSA/MCSE.

The real "creme" of IT Security certifications is the CISSP (Certified Information Systems Security Professional), however that requires several years of experience in IT Security and Common Bodies of Knowledge (CBK).

CompTIA Security+ official page:

http://certification.comptia.org/security/

(ISC)2 CISSP oficial page:

https://www.isc2.org/cgi-bin/content.cgi?category=97


----------



## ITTracker

I have been searching for testing material. Would you know where I could find testing material for the Security +?


----------



## Cellus

There are a number of companies that distribute practice exams, flash cards, and so forth to use on your computer. PrepLogic, Self Test, TestOut, Transcender, and Test King are a few examples.

Some textbooks also come with their own practice exams on the included CD (for example, the "Security+ Guide to Network Security Fundamentals - Second Edition" by Mark Ciampa from Thomson Course Technology comes with its own practice exams). If you have a Security+ textbook that is CompTIA Quality Authorized Curriculum and/or CSSIA Approved Courseware, you should be golden.

EDIT: Test King has recieved a bit of flak from Microsoft legally due to accusations of "brain dumping" (people write the exams and then "brain dump" the questions and answers to Test King, which is illegal as Microsoft exams require signing a NDA). The option is there, which is why I gave it, but you may want to refrain from using it. All the other exam vendors are fine.


----------



## ITTracker

I was looking for free exam questions and answers just to get an idea of what I should expect. 

Purchasing software from Exam Cram (Crammaster) always works for me but I'm wanting an ensurement that I would like to do it before I purchase the $99CD. Microsoft is out of the question because of the long questions with a simple answer. CCNA is out of the question for another 1 to 2 years. I'll stick to Comptia. 

Thanks for the information.


----------



## Cellus

Know your definitions, and expect "best answer" questions. Unlike the Microsoft exams, the general format for CompTIA exam questions tend to be direct and to the point instead of tender-footing around by spilling two paragraphs of useless information that has one sentence of worth.


----------

